# levelling jacks - warning alarm whilst driving



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all

The levelling jack system is annoyingly beeping to say the jacks are down - whilst im driving.

I'm assuming just a sensor problem or alike - it used to do it if I braked heavy, but the problem is now every couple of mins -even on flat road without braking.

anyone had this problem before - the jacks are fully retracted. 

many thanks

David


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are a few options:

Microswitch detecting that the hydraulic cylinder has retracted fully, and it is faulty, there will be one per cylinder.

Magnetic pickup doing the same job as the microswitch, probably more reliable underneath the vehicle.

Light-beam looking at clear air under the foot when retracted.

You'll need to find out which system you have before you can do anything.

I'd probably suggest the mag pickup, as it is relatively immune to road dirt, but could have picked up a magnetic item thrown up from the road and thus giving a false signal.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep David.
You should see leads to a microswitch on each leg. These microswitches just need adjusting. Sometimes mud and crud can limit the foots travel to 'make' the switch.

Common fault.

Ray.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the advice

not sure if I should take comfort that the problems I have had are common on rv's - but very helpful for me to sort  

ill be under there this weekend - as long as the white stuff has gone!

thanks again


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Check the oil level


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

If there's nothing obvious when you check the jacks, give Duncan a call at Star Spangled Spanner: a legend with his free RV advice.


Telephone: 01522 778944 (office) 07738 669938 (mobile)

mango


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Depends on the system you have, if its like mine an HWH, its spring return so the retraction strength isn't very high. It could be crud as Ray says, although mine taper down before joining on to the pad, so would need a lot of crud. The limit switch is in the top of the ram, not sure if these are adjustable. 

Ian


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

sadly couldnt spot anything obvious (mine are spring retraction like Olleys)

So to stop the noise - I've unscrewed the control panel and pulled the plug out as a temporary measure.

The jacks are in the up position - does anyone think this is exceptionally dangerous - cant see that once up they could just drop down wihout the control panel being used - of course will do visual check when setting off.


----------

